# Installation von Step 7funktioniert nicht



## Duggi (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo
ich wollte nun Step 7 im XP-Mode installieren, hat zuvor auch schonmal geklappt, aber nun geht es nicht mehr.
Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "das netzwerk steht nicht zur verfügung.  möchten sie die verbindung zum netzwerk herstellen"
Kann es daran liegen, weil ich nun eine 64-Bit Windows-Version benutze?
Davor hatte ich 32-Bit und damit ging es.


----------



## bike (16 Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe auch 64 Bit in einer VM installiert und das funktioniert mit dem XP Modus.
Hast du die Firewall abgschalten?
Die Meldung deutet auf so ein Problem hin


bike


----------



## Duggi (16 Dezember 2009)

Hat es denn etwas damit zu tun?
Weil ich kann sonst im XP-Mode auch auf alles auf dem richtigen System, also überall drauf zugreifen und die Dateien von öffnen und alles.
Aber ok, ich werde es morgen mal versuchen.


----------



## biber55 (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo! Habe genau das gleiche Problem wie Duggi, bekomme auch diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich es im xp-Modus installen will (Win7 Prof. 64bit). Brauche das dringend am laufen! Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Duggi (29 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die Installationsdateien auf einen USB-Stick gezogen und von dort aus installiert, hat auch geklappt


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem!
Ich hatte STEP7-Micro/WIN V4.0 lange Zeit auf meinem Laptop und es hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Kürzlich musste ich die Kiste platt machen lassen, da sich fiese Viren und Trojaner durch meine Firewall gezwängt hatten...
Jetzt möchte ich die Software wieder installieren aber es klappt einfach nicht ! Während der Installation kommt ein engl. Hinweis, der sinngemäß besagt, daß wichtige Komponenten fehlen und man auf eigenes Risiko die Installation fortsetzen kann. Wenn ich das mache, kommt später (beim Setup-Status des Install Shield Wizard bei ca.90%) ein neues Warnmelde-Fenster :

Unbehandelte Ausnahme
Fehlernummer 0x80040702
Beschreibung : DLL konnte nicht geladen werden: Comm200
Setup wird jetzt beendet.


Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Kann mir jemand helfen? Vielleicht liegt ja ein einfacher, grundsätzlicher Fehler vor.
Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.
Vielen Dank im voraus!
Gruß, Holgi


----------

